# Plant I.D.?



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

I stumble across this plant from time to time. If not for the berries or seeds I probably wouldn't notice it or just excuse it as Trillium. If I didn't know any better this looks like ginseng. I have seen it around twice the size as this particular plant. Any ideas to its I.D.?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Jack-in-the pulpit. Berries (seeds) left over from its flower.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Jack in the pulpit plant .Grows mostly in boggy soil .I see them occasionally on my property in the swamp .


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Rather than start a new thread, I thought I'd save some space and ask here. Can anyone I.D. these shrubs with red berries?


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Looks to be high bush cranberry .


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Turkeys love them .


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Thirty pointer said:


> Looks to be high bush cranberry .


You nailed it! Thanks. I wouldn't have thought of tasting them. After reading on them I for sure do not have an interest. Thought it was odd where they grew. An area where I wiped out thick Multiflora Rose about 6 years ago.
http://www.eattheweeds.com/high-bush-cranberry/


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Rather than start a new thread I'll use this one. Here is another shrub I found this morning. Very thorny and similar looking to gooseberry. Berries are oval in shape and almost entirely filled with a seed. Can anyone I.D this one? Any benefits to wildlife?


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Sounds like barberry .The bushes can have green or red foliage .Birds eat them but not lots of them .


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Thirty pointer said:


> Sounds like barberry .The bushes can have green or red foliage .Birds eat them but not lots of them .
> View attachment 348545


Thought I uploaded a pic while posting that. I think you nailed it.


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Japanese Barberry, which is an invasive plant here in Michigan, to help with an ID, you can break a branch and the wood should be yellow on the inside. I don't know if all the barberry family is like that but I do know that its true of Japanese Barberry, which is an "escapee" from landscaping.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

MSUFW07 said:


> Japanese Barberry, which is an invasive plant here in Michigan, to help with an ID, you can break a branch and the wood should be yellow on the inside. I don't know if all the barberry family is like that but I do know that its true of Japanese Barberry, which is an "escapee" from landscaping.


Thanks! If that's the case these things will be disposed of then replaced with something native and beneficial to wildlife. I did find it odd they were all growing in a straight line. Roughly 6-8 bushes. I believe I've only been on this small parcel for 7 years, so it is possible someone actually planted them years ago. They are 6ft parallel to one of my borders.


----------



## Spardon (Oct 13, 2005)

Just found out this spring that in addition to just being invasive, it actually harbors ticks. As if being invasive wasn't enough reason for me to want to eradicate it...

https://www.habitatmatters.org/japanese-barberry.html


----------

